# Topspin drives



## robin623 (Jun 12, 2012)

For a long time now I have had comments to the effect of "boy I thought that was a way longer drive" It has confused and disappointed me forever because some were and I pretty much just accepted the fact that I just wasn't a consistent long driver. The thing that has haunted me is with my 3 and 5 woods I just walk up make the necessary adjustments for lie and smash them,the 3 I reckon often longer than driver. I have been playing with a 6 handicapper lately and he picked up on the fact that with driver I come in steep and out likewise possibly causing a topspin to drop the ball early. The light came on that the only real difference between fairway and drive is the angle of attack and the tee. So... if I was to put a tee in the ground front and rear of the ball and try to nick them in the swing, how much either side would I be aiming to flatten out ?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

More recent science has shown that topspin would result in the ball diving to earth and rolling, not flying through the air.

Every well struck shot has backspin to some degree and side spin to some degree. If you aren't hitting your driver as far as your 3 wood, it could be a number of things from a lack of comfort zone with a club that long to simply needing more loft to get the best benefit from how you hit your driver.

As an example, I recently changed from an 8 degree driver to one at 10.5 degrees. I gained about 10 yards and at face value, a little better control in the bargain.

See a pro or be fitted for a driver. It's a good investment.


----------

